# Video Games as Art?



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I find this to be art... even though I made it LOL


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

YouTube - Xenosaga Episode 3 Ruliweb Trailer (clear version)

YouTube - Crysis Launch Trailer

YouTube - Legend Of Zelda:Twilight Princess Trailer November 1st 2006


----------

